# Velocity Mini RDA - Cape Town Vendors



## Chris du Toit (19/2/16)

Any Cape Town vendors have stock of the Velocity Mini RDA?


----------



## Vapers Corner (19/2/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> Any Cape Town vendors have stock of the Velocity Mini RDA?



HI Chris

We have a very good velocity mini in stock (tobeco clone). 

We are not in Capetown but do free delivery on all our orders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

